# Make Character Q&A its own Board?



## Lunaairis (Jul 3, 2013)

Its called a board right? forum thingy? I just think they may be crowding up the brainstorming and planning section. I'm all for character questioning and answering but they seem to become a bit of a role play and i personally think the brainstorm section may not be the best place for them.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 3, 2013)

I second the motion.


----------



## Weaver (Jul 3, 2013)

Seems like a very good idea.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jul 4, 2013)

Would a sub-forum under Brainstorming & Planning work? Honestly, that was something some mods suggested before. I was one of the guys who said best not to mess with what's working well, but now that you're asking it's different.

If a sub-forum sounds good to you guys, I think we can arrange that. That would include moving the existing Q&A's there.


----------



## Sia (Jul 4, 2013)

sub- forum sounds good to me!


----------



## Lunaairis (Jul 4, 2013)

Sub-forum sounds good.


----------



## Sia (Jul 4, 2013)

So four votes for sub-forum.


----------



## MFreako (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm on board with the sub-forum idea.


----------



## Mara Edgerton (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm in favor of a sub-forum! :cool2:


----------



## Sia (Jul 4, 2013)

Make that six.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 4, 2013)

Character Q&A seems to be getting very popular.  Let's make it it's own sub-forum, please!


----------



## Devor (Jul 4, 2013)

Are there any rules or guidelines you would want to see for it?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jul 4, 2013)

Cool.

Another possibility is to make it a just plain forum instead of a sub-forum. I'm guessing you guys would be fine with that, too, as long as the original Q&A threads are all moved there so everything's all in one place. Speaking of guessing, I'd rather not guess what you guys want, which is why I'm asking instead of keeping this conversation in the mod section. (I appreciate the responses, too!) So I have two questions for you:

1) What is the purpose of these character Q&A's?

If you prefer multiple choice:A. brainstorming/planning
B. role-playing
C. both
D. none of the above​

2) Whether it's a sub-forum or forum, what would you want it to be called?

If you prefer yes/no questions:Does "Character Q&A" work?​


----------



## Ireth (Jul 4, 2013)

1) A, by way of B. So I guess that means C.

2) "Character Q&A" works fine for me.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jul 4, 2013)

I had a feeling you'd pick C.


----------



## Weaver (Jul 5, 2013)

I _prefer_ A (brainstorming/planning).


----------



## Sia (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeh, the purpose is to a)brainstorm/plan a character.  b) is just the method used. 

They work fine for me too.  

hypocrite The only 'issue' is that they're taking over the main brainstorming forum! /hypocrite

Still, though, they are brainstorming/planning exercises so I do think they belong there even if under a subforum... unless you want to make a forum for character development generally, I suppose.  Or even a sub-forum for same.


----------



## Lunaairis (Jul 5, 2013)

I'd go with 1) A, and 2) and yes that title works.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jul 5, 2013)

Okay, so far it sounds like it's brainstorming-related. A sub-forum or new forum (maybe next to the Brainstorming one?) will likely happen. I'm off to Hong Kong tonight, but that won't slow things down. Devor, Phil and Black Dragon deserve most of the credit for making this new board happen. I'm just the guy who wanted to see that you guys have a say in how this goes down, since I was impressed by the popularity of the Q&A's and the role=plays themselves.


----------



## Devor (Jul 5, 2013)

No promises, and we're certainly not voting, but if we do this, do people have a preference between a brainstorming-focused "Character Q&A" forum and a broad, multi-purpose "Roleplay-Your-own-characters" forum?

Specifically, we don't necessarily want to see a dozen D&D games sprout up, but I think we do want to encourage things like the Interdimensional Cantina.

How hard would you want us to draw the line between Q&A and Roleplaying?


----------



## Ireth (Jul 5, 2013)

When you put it like that, I think this thread should be focused more on brainstorming and less on roleplaying, since we DO have the Cantina (though it's sadly neglected these days).


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 5, 2013)

I've actually never seen the Cantina.  Where is it hiding these days?


----------



## Ireth (Jul 5, 2013)

A. E. Lowan said:


> I've actually never seen the Cantina.  Where is it hiding these days?



Waaay back in some neglected corner, I imagine. It's died at least twice since it was first born, and this most recent one has been pretty bad for it. I've tried to get others interested in it again, but no luck so far.


----------



## Lunaairis (Jul 6, 2013)

whats the Cantina? 

but yes more on brainstorming.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 6, 2013)

Lunaairis said:


> whats the Cantina?



It's something Mindfire and I came up with and developed. The setting, as the name implies, is a tavern between fantasy worlds, which your character(s) find and enter, and they can interact with other people's characters in various ways. It was a lot of fun when it was active.


----------



## Mara Edgerton (Jul 6, 2013)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Cool.
> 
> Another possibility is to make it a just plain forum instead of a sub-forum. I'm guessing you guys would be fine with that, too, as long as the original Q&A threads are all moved there so everything's all in one place. Speaking of guessing, I'd rather not guess what you guys want, which is why I'm asking instead of keeping this conversation in the mod section. (I appreciate the responses, too!) So I have two questions for you:
> 
> ...



I'd go with A--while roleplaying is involved, I see the purpose of a Character Q & A as a way to draw out the history and motives of a character from the author. Maybe even help the author discover bits of history and motive that she hadn't been aware of!

Meanwhile, Character Q & A works fine as a title.


----------



## Sia (Jul 8, 2013)

The thing with the stats? Yeah, I don't do stats.


----------



## Pythagoras (Jul 17, 2013)

That Cantina thing sounds cool.


----------



## Sia (Jul 18, 2013)

Ehh ... can we have the Q and A board made please?


----------



## Black Dragon (Jul 18, 2013)

The forum has been created.  Have fun.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 23, 2013)

Cool will look at it. Sounds interesting.


----------

